# Miami Clip?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

First of all, is her hair matted? Can you easily comb through it all the way to her skin? Why did they muzzle her? Did she try to bite? Does she thrash around when they get the clippers or scissors near her face? 

I think the biggest issue is her comfort, not making her afraid, and the safety of the groomer. 

How long has it been since she has been groomed and how old is she? 

When we groom dogs we are working with very sharp instruments. If the dogs is extremely afraid and/or thrashes and fights, it is very easy to cut the dog, which will make the dog even more afraid next time. 

You would really need to consider a lot of things before taking on a difficult clip that is time consuming. I might choose a simple kennel cut and do it more often if she tries to bite or is afraid.


----------



## ItzaClip (Dec 1, 2010)

You need to find a groomer that does one on one, and is familiar with shy dogs. The key to shy dogs is time and relationship. We don't expect to drop off kids with compete strangers they've never met without stress, why our dogs? Best tip for shy dogs is to go meet groomer (I let dog run and sniff on floor in groom room while I chat with owner) and do small easy service like bath tidy. Clean face is more invasive if they never had done, but bonus if they don't like dryer then they don't have to get face dried.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karlojean (Aug 26, 2013)

No, she's not matted. They told me they muzzled her because " She was acting weird" whatever that means, i didn't ask. But they told me that she was fine. But I did notice that her paw was bleeding when she got home, so I think they cut her and didn't notice. She's 4 years old, but she had never been groomed before until we adopted her. She was last groomed about 2 months ago. Ive been trimming the hair around her eyes and stuff but its definitely time for her to get a professional grooming. Whenever I brush her she seems to love it and she'll even fall asleep in my lap. But she has snapped at the vet once when he was messing with her ears, so she acts differently with strangers. 
Do you think it would be okay if I asked the groomer to try to do a miami cut, but if she felt like Macie was scared or uncomfortable then to just stop and do a kennel cut?
The first time I took her to Petsmarts to get groomed,but this time Im taking her to a groomer that was recommended by the humane society, so she has experience working with difficult dogs.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

itzaclip is way more knowledgeable than I. I worked at groom shops, first as a bather, then started to train to groom, then became office manager. I got to check in and out the dogs, discuss cuts, and hand them back when they were through  Besides request dogs, I stayed up front at the desk. 

I do think it is so important to find someone who you go back to each time, and especially that you can trust. A good groomer will be able to watch your pup and decide if a complicated clip will work or if she needs more work first. I would let them know she has snapped in the past so they can be extra careful.

Take before and after pictures!


----------



## natasha's mom (Aug 20, 2013)

As a groomer I have groomed difficult dogs. If I were grooming her I would place her on the table and turn on my clippers without a blade and run them over her to see how she reacts and to get her used to them. I use 5 speed clippers so I can run them on a really low speed at first. Depending on her reaction I would then make suggestions as to what kind of cut she would be able to handle. I groom dogs that no one else in our salon will touch because they are too "aggressive" and are too difficult for some personalities to deal with. You need a groomer that will sit on the floor and let your baby approach on her own and has a calm demeanor when it is called for. When a dog has a bad experience that remember that forever and when they have a pleasant experience they start to enjoy grooming time. Where I work (PetSmart) we DO NOT muzzle mini or toy poodles ever!!! There are ways to get around any biting behavior. I groom a toy poodle who has to kill the comb before I can groom her. Once she kills it I can trim her topknot with no problems. Sorry I get carried away when I hear about dogs having a bad experience with grooming. I believe that you need to be nice to all fur babies no matter what. They are like children, they just need a little love and patience. I love my job and all my "bad" babies who come to see me. They bring me lots of joy and I would be devastated if anything I did hurt them or scared them. People trust us to take care of their babies and it is a shame when a groomer causes a dog to be fearful. Please find a groomer who will be calm and sweet with your baby and stay with that person. Soon she will love to see her groomer if they have a good and trusting bond. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Karlojean (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the advice! Im going to talk to the groomer tomorrow. I think I'll just get her groomed in a kennel clip and after she gets more comfortable going to the groomers I'll try something different.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

natasha's mom said:


> As a groomer I have groomed difficult dogs. If I were grooming her I would place her on the table and turn on my clippers without a blade and run them over her to see how she reacts and to get her used to them. I use 5 speed clippers so I can run them on a really low speed at first. Depending on her reaction I would then make suggestions as to what kind of cut she would be able to handle. I groom dogs that no one else in our salon will touch because they are too "aggressive" and are too difficult for some personalities to deal with. You need a groomer that will sit on the floor and let your baby approach on her own and has a calm demeanor when it is called for. When a dog has a bad experience that remember that forever and when they have a pleasant experience they start to enjoy grooming time. Where I work (PetSmart) we DO NOT muzzle mini or toy poodles ever!!! There are ways to get around any biting behavior. I groom a toy poodle who has to kill the comb before I can groom her. Once she kills it I can trim her topknot with no problems. Sorry I get carried away when I hear about dogs having a bad experience with grooming. I believe that you need to be nice to all fur babies no matter what. They are like children, they just need a little love and patience. I love my job and all my "bad" babies who come to see me. They bring me lots of joy and I would be devastated if anything I did hurt them or scared them. People trust us to take care of their babies and it is a shame when a groomer causes a dog to be fearful. Please find a groomer who will be calm and sweet with your baby and stay with that person. Soon she will love to see her groomer if they have a good and trusting bond.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oh I wish all groomers were like you! You don't fancy moving to a cold wet rock in the middle of the sea do you?? We could soooo do with a good groomer here!

You are right that slow, easy, gentle and often is the way to go. Pippin was a mare to groom thanks to a groomer who believed you just "carried on regardless" and I think she would have happily muzzled Pippin if I'd taken her back there! Pushing the dog too far too early can lead to a host of problems later that are much harder to overcome.


----------



## Karlojean (Aug 26, 2013)

*Update!*

So I finally took Macie to get groomed. I originally wanted a Miami clip, but my dad took her to the groomer and told them to just shave her down :angry:
But the good news is that the groomer said that she did great! She said that she was very sweet and even offered to babysit if we ever needed her to. I am so proud of my Macie :cheers2: I knew she just needed someone patient enough to deal with her, I think we found a new groomer!

But anyway here she is, before and after( I think I like her a little shaggy better)
Before


After


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

I think she looks great with a shaven face, and you are well on the way to a Miami now. Just let her legs and TK grow out for a few months. She was cute before, but now she looks more like a poodle!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks great! You should be proud!


----------



## Laceypoo (Aug 23, 2011)

She looks great!


----------

